
The viral initiative aiming to plant 20M trees by 2020 - tesrx
https://teamtrees.org/
======
tesrx
Elon Musk recently donated 1 million to the initiative.

[https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/29/20939016/elon-musk-
mrbea...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/29/20939016/elon-musk-mrbeast-tree-
donation-1-million-spacex-tesla-testifying-no-cash)

